# Original TLOR Movie Discovered!



## Bucky (Aug 21, 2012)

Apparently, this was made in Hollywood with some really big names right after Tolkien wrote the books, but 'shelved' for some unknown reason & has just now seen the light of day....

I suspect there was some problem with film rights (as usual, lol)

Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xruJ10C19U


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 22, 2012)

:*D Brilliant!!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 23, 2012)

All they need is Clark Gable to play Aragorn.


----------

